
Isn’t our code just the *BEST* - rafaelc
https://medium.com/bumpers/isnt-our-code-just-the-best-f028a78f33a9#.7xksz09un
======
forgottenacc57
ReactJS is made complex by Redux.

You probably don't need it.

Don't use it.

